# Save me from all of the reading, please.  Question about WorldMark expiring points.



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2013)

We just received our first WorldMark points package, two more transferring as I type...

Question is, what about the points we have that expire at the end of February?  How can I save them?  We have too many trips planned right now, so we cannot use these points by February.  

I know this is probably an elementary question, but I cannot find the answer on the website.


----------



## oceanvps (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm relatively new but .....

The only thing(s) I can think of are you have to put them into a reservation that happens within a year of the expiring date (meaning you can put expiring point into a reservation that happens mar 1 to feb 28/14 but be super careful if you then have to cancel that vacation ie. do it on the phone or early in the morning on site and rebook quickly for same timeframe) or sell them on the wmowners site to another owner who doesn't mind the expiration date of them

There might be something you can do involving rci but i have no experience with that


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to the dark side 

I am usually I am on the borrowed side not the expired, booked 2013 stay at 13 months using 2013 points borrowed


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 3, 2013)

You have a few choices.
1. Rent the credits to another owner since the expiration is close the value will be worth less probably 5 to 5.5 cents per credit. To do this the best place is wmowners.com.
2. Make a reservation up to 13 months out. In Worldmark there is no concept of use year as in some other systems. So even through the credits expire on Feb 28th, 2013 they have 13 months from that date as long as they are on a reservation. One warning if you choose this route and you end up needing to make a change to this reservation make sure you do it over the phone and let the rep know that it has expired credits in it.
3. Bank them in RCI/II gets you another 2 years.

Ian


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We just received our first WorldMark points package, two more transferring as I type...
> 
> Question is, what about the points we have that expire at the end of February?  How can I save them?  We have too many trips planned right now, so we cannot use these points by February.
> 
> I know this is probably an elementary question, but I cannot find the answer on the website.



In addition to the options listed in the previous posts, you can also be generous and donate them to a charitable cause through WorldMark.  You will find a little further discussion concerning expiring credits here.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We just received our first WorldMark points package, two more transferring as I type...
> 
> Question is, what about the points we have that expire at the end of February?  How can I save them?  We have too many trips planned right now, so we cannot use these points by February.
> 
> I know this is probably an elementary question, but I cannot find the answer on the website.



Cindy,

WorldMark credits are good for booking any reservation 13 months from the current date.  On Feb 28, you can book a reservation all the way out to 3/28/2014.  So, what you should do is immediately park the credits into a temporary reservation that you will cancel later to book a reservation you actually want.  If your credits expire on 2/28/13, then you can book anything that checks in prior to 3/28/14.

When you are ready to book the reservation you want, just cancel the parked reservation and book the reservation you actually want.  As long as it checks in prior to 3/28/14 and you book that reservation on the same day you cancel your parked reservation, you will be fine.

Make sure you book the parked reservation as far out as you can, like Jan 2014.  That's because you will have to cancel it before the last date to cancel which is usually 30 days prior to check in.  When you cancel the reservation, you will get a warning that says the credits are expired and if you leave them overnight, they will expire and you cannot book them into another reservation.  Just make sure you book them into a reservation that same day and you will be fine.


----------



## GregT (Jan 3, 2013)

Cindy,

Congrats on the WM purchase, I think you will be really happy with it!

Did you buy it to use the WM network, or did you purchase to use as a trader?

If using as a trader, I would consider doing a Space Bank with the expiring credits.  If you have 6K credits expiring, ask the vacation advisor to book you a 2BR Blue week in II (probably works with RCI also, but I haven't done it).

You'll get a week out in the future (like Nov 2013) and then have two years from that date to make a trade.   You can play with the deposit to see what kind of trades you can get and get a feel for how powerful WM is.

Otherwise, lots of good advice here already ---- annd BocaBum's advice is excellent regarding extending the credits through a future reservation.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2013)

WM BOD just changed the rules that less tha a weeks can be booked at 91 days to 9 Months.  There were exceptions where < 7 Days could be booked but now it os blanket


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all of the good advice and help.  I was worried the points would expire.  I see we have 34,000 points to use now, and we reimbursed the MF's for the 17K from last year.  I wasn't excited about the prospect of losing the money.  

As to your questions:
1) Yes we bought to use ourselves and waited to buy until the price came down.  Despite all of the news reports of the economy improving, timeshare resale values are still going down, down, down... But I think WorldMark has hit bottom and will just go up in value from here.  I hope so.  
2) Doubt we will use the points for exchange.  We have our Myrtle Beach weeks in both RCI and II, and that's more exchanging than we need.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2013)

Assuming it's a 17 K Contract with a February Aniversary

You have 17K that need to be used by 3/2014 and 17K that need to be used by 3/2015

Some one with a reservation between  now and 3/2014 would probably pay you close to $ 1,000 for those points in you through in a HKT


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll chime in with some additional advise on Boca's recommendation:

WM has what is called First In First Out i.e. the credit shuffle.  Each night (unless turned off due to programming problems which happens occasionally) the oldest credits shuffle into the next reservation coming up so you are always using the oldest credits.  
If you book your expiring credits into a reservation 13 months out from their expiration date, those credits will then shuffle into the reservations you have before that date.  They may end up in multiple reservations making it difficult to keep track.  This is the best way to save those credits for your use, but you should call to cancel ANY reservation to make sure they don't disappear.  Any expired left loose in your account over night will disappear.  I lost some once before the overnight processing happens so don't let any loose at all.  

If you don't think you are going to need them, then rent them out at www.wmowners.com.  There is a thread of trusted renters/rentees and the process to do it.  It's simple and you will likely get enough to cover the maintenance fees.  Do this before they expire; you can't transfer expired credits.

If you decide to deposit them in II, this also has to be done before they expire.  RCI will take expired credits (I'm told but haven't ever done it) but doesn't do Deposit First anymore so there are no bargains to be had that way like there is in II.  

Sue


----------

